# 15th general hospital in WWII



## sjoyce (16 Feb 2012)

I need more information about the 15th general hospital of the RCAMC during WWII. For example, I have a photograph of the group in front of the Princes' Gates in 1940. I would like to find out how they were formed, how long they were on the CNE grounds before they were sent to England, how long they were in England and where they were there before they were sent to Algeria. I would like to read anything about how they lived in England and then also what life was like for them in North Africa. Was Algeria an ally? How were they tolerated there? Why were they there?

Also, I believe they went to Italy after that. 

I am researching this as my father, now deceased, was a member of this battalion and I am researching this part of his life for use in my second novel.

I would appreciate any and all information I can get or any books that could be recommended for research.  Thanks.


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Feb 2012)

There is a relevant file at Library and Archives Canada. Do a general search for "15th general hospital", then look at the returns from then Archives listings:

*Inspection reports by Inspectors General - 15th General Hospital, Royal Canadian Army Medical Corps, Canadian Active Service Force*
1939-1940. File.
RG24-C-1. 

You will also want to consult your local library to get a copy of this book on inter-library loan:

AMICUS No. 36016452
Monograph

NAME(S):*Canada. Canadian Army. Royal Canadian Army Medical Corps
                   Hunter, K. A., Captain
*TITLE(S): 15th general hospital R.C.A.M.C
                   Fifteenth general hospital R.C.A.M.C*
PUBLISHER: [Toronto?] : R.C.A.M.C., 1939.
DESCRIPTION: [114] leaves. : plans.

NOTES: Cover title.
                   Typescript.
                   "The material for the following preces was compiled by 
                    Capt. K.A. Hunter and given as a Provisional School for 
                    Officers R.C.A.M.C. in Toronto, 1937."

SUBJECTS: Military hospitals--Canada


----------



## Blackadder1916 (16 Feb 2012)

You'll find some information about this unit in "Official History of the Canadian Medical Services, 1939-1945, Vol 1 Organization and Campaigns"

It's available as a PDF download from the Directorate of History and Heritage.
http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhh-dhp/his/oh-ho/detail-eng.asp?BfBookLang=1&BfId=50


----------



## sjoyce (16 Feb 2012)

Thanks for the replies so far. I am also looking for personal accounts of the men/orderlies/nurses stationed.  I read today an account opf a soldier recruited to be an orderly and until they left for Europe, they were trained at the Grace Hospital (not sure if it is the same one in existence at Bloor and Jarvis.


----------



## Rifleman62 (16 Feb 2012)

*3191723* - Administration of plasma to a casualty, No.15 Canadian General Hospital, Royal Canadian Army Medical Corps (R.C.A.M.C.), El Arrouch, Algeria, 8 September 1943. (L-R): Private M. Courtnay, Major F.G. Smith, Captain F. Walton. 

Location: El Arrouch, Algeria:

Whitcombe, Frederick G., Photographer
*
3191797* - H.M. Queen Elizabeth, accompanied by Matron Agnes C. Neill, talking with personnel of No.15 Canadian General Hospital, Royal Canadian Army Medical Corps (R.C.A.M.C.), Bramshott, England, 17 March 1941. DND., Photographer

*3599960* - Nursing sisters of No.15 Canadian General Hospital, Royal Canadian Army Medical Corps (R.C.A.M.C.), El Arrouch, Algeria, 15 July 1943. (L-R): Nursing Sisters Atala Coulombe, Elizabeth Gordon, Nan Prescott, Frances Tetlaw. 

Location: El Arrouch, Algeria, 

Rowe, Lt. Terry F., Photographer

*3206598* - Inspection of personnel of the 15th Field Ambulance, Royal Canadian Army Medical Corps (R.C.A.M.C.) by Major-General Chris Vokes, General Officer Commanding 4th Canadian Armoured Division, Vught, Netherlands, 9 December 1944.

Location: Vught, Netherlands

Aikman, H. Gordon., Photographer


----------



## Gunner98 (17 Feb 2012)

15 Canadian General Hospital, R.C.A.M.C., El Arrouch, Algeria, August 1943. During the Sicilian campaign, wounded men were evacuated to Algeria for treatment.

http://www.junobeach.org/e/4/can-tac-med-org-e.htm


----------



## sjoyce (16 May 2012)

Anyone got any information about the army in WWII, stationed in the UK preferably Bramshott?  Any veterans out there who would like to share their stories?


----------

